# EMBALSES.NET > Cafeteria >  Localizada una tribu indígena no contactada

## nando

Miembros de la Fundación Nacional del Indio (FUNAI), en Brasil, han localizado desde el aire a un grupo de indígenas de los que no se tenían noticias y que, presumiblemente, son de un grupo no contactado. Se encontraban cerca de la frontera con Perú.

Las imágenes obtenidas de esta tribu han sido cedidas por la FUNAI a la organización Survival Internacional, con objeto de que ayuden a documentan la existencia de estos pueblos que algunos gobiernos se niegan a reconocer y, por tanto, a tener en cuenta sus derechos territoriales.

En las fotos, se puede ver una comunidad sana, en la que hay niños pequeños y en la que no hay escasez de alimentos. De hecho, se observan unos cestos llenos de mandioca y de papayas frescas, que probablemente proceden de los huertos que rodean el asentamiento

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundo/2011/0...296496897.html

----------


## jlois

Pues en el momento en que se hace público este hallazgo deja de ser de por sí una civilización aislada y apartada del mundo...esa es la contadición de realizar esos anuncios a bombo y platillo, no crees Nando??...ciertamente que tambien si no se sabe que existen no se pueden protejer pero...crees que ahora no se formarán expediciones para visitar a estos indígenas con la excusa de que se deben estudiar en su própio medio de vida??...
Gracias por el enlace y la info, Nando.

Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo

Jose Luis.

----------


## nando

> Pues en el momento en que se hace público este hallazgo deja de ser de por sí una civilización aislada y apartada del mundo...esa es la contadición de realizar esos anuncios a bombo y platillo, no crees Nando??...ciertamente que tambien si no se sabe que existen no se pueden protejer pero...crees que ahora no se formarán expediciones para visitar a estos indígenas con la excusa de que se deben estudiar en su própio medio de vida??...
> Gracias por el enlace y la info, Nando.
> 
> Un saludo muy cordial desde la zona sur de Lugo
> 
> Jose Luis.


la que les ha caido a los pobres hay que darse cuenta que poco hace falta para vivir y seguro estoy que són sumamente felices

----------


## sergi1907

> la que les ha caido a los pobres hay que darse cuenta que poco hace falta para vivir y seguro estoy que són sumamente felices


Eso está claro.

Ahora a intentar cambiarles su manera de vida y enseñarles el mal llamado progreso.

----------


## jlois

Ya te digo , Nando, que estos no conocían ni falta que les hace ninguno de los problemas económicos que acucian al mundo exterior jejjee...y a buen seguro que se debían respetar por ello y por muchos más motivos...
Hay una película que siempre me gustó por el tema de respetar a estas tribus ...Los Ultimos Dias del Eden, con un papel magistral de Sean Connery...te la recomiendo...saludos.

----------


## REEGE

http://es.noticias.yahoo.com/5/20110...d-dddb26a.html

Lo que decís, que lo tranquilos que estaban ellos y lo que les ha caido!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## jlois

Lo dicho Reege, calcado al argumento de la película y como siempre el dicho que dice que la realidad siempre supera a la ficción, aquí a buen seguro que será probado...
Me temo , amigos, que este planeta se está quedando muy pequeño para ocultarse jejeje...aunque en cualquier momento alguien descubrirá por fin al hombre de las nieves.

----------


## nando

> Ya te digo , Nando, que estos no conocían ni falta que les hace ninguno de los problemas económicos que acucian al mundo exterior jejjee...y a buen seguro que se debían respetar por ello y por muchos más motivos...
> Hay una película que siempre me gustó por el tema de respetar a estas tribus ...Los Ultimos Dias del Eden, con un papel magistral de Sean Connery...te la recomiendo...saludos.


Tomo nota jlois no me la pierdo seguro.

----------


## perdiguera

¿Os habéis fijado que el niño lleva lo que parece ser un machete en la mano y que junto a la piedra redonda se puede apreciar una vasija metálica?

----------


## No Registrado

> ¿Os habéis fijado que el niño lleva lo que parece ser un machete en la mano y que junto a la piedra redonda se puede apreciar una vasija metálica?


Es como una tartera.

Esto es p´a morirse.

----------


## Luján

> ¿Os habéis fijado que el niño lleva lo que parece ser un machete en la mano y que junto a la piedra redonda se puede apreciar una vasija metálica?


Por lo menos yo sí que me he dado cuenta. Está claro que, al menos la imagen, no representa una tribu sin contacto anterior.

----------


## Salut

Tambien es posible que obtuvieran esos trastos truequeando con otras tribus... vamos, no contactadas por "la civilizacion" no significa que no existe contacto indirecto a través de tribus contactadas que sí que les conocen... no creeis?

----------


## Luján

> Tambien es posible que obtuvieran esos trastos truequeando con otras tribus... vamos, no contactadas por "la civilizacion" no significa que no existe contacto indirecto a través de tribus contactadas que sí que les conocen... no creeis?


En ese caso es bastante probable que la tribu contactada hablara con los "civilizados" de la no contactada o que simplemente se les viera por allí.

----------


## jlois

En la extensa Amazonia pudiera darse el caso de que existiesen grupos desperdigados que simplemente cazan para comer y poco más, quizás el trueque sea una posibilidad entre esas gentes...pero me parece que para bien o para mal, el ser humano ha "colonizado" casi todo el mundo...para bien o para mal...

Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona tan al sur de Lugo...aislada pero no tanto jejeje...

Jose Luis.

----------


## nando

> ¿Os habéis fijado que el niño lleva lo que parece ser un machete en la mano y que junto a la piedra redonda se puede apreciar una vasija metálica?


pues mas que lo intento no he conseguido ver la dichosa tartera :Frown: 

haber si va haber un centro comercial cercano  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Embarrassment:  :Confused:

----------


## Luján

> pues mas que lo intento no he conseguido ver la dichosa tartera
> 
> haber si va haber un centro comercial cercano


En el centro-abajo-izquerda de la imagen, medio apoyada sobre la piedra. Un cacerolo de unos 15-20cm de diámetro por 5-10 de alto.

El machete es un buen machete  :EEK!:

----------


## ben-amar

Sea lo que sea que hayan comprado en Ikea o el Carrefour o se lo hayan encontrado el arbol de mas alla de las bananas, la llevan claran: Los han descubierto los hombres del progreso  :EEK!: 

Yo que ellos, me mudaba de selva a la carrera

----------


## nando

> Sea lo que sea que hayan comprado en Ikea o el Carrefour o se lo hayan encontrado el arbol de mas alla de las bananas, la llevan claran:* Los han descubierto los hombres del progreso* 
> 
> Yo que ellos, me mudaba de selva a la carrera


Lo primero que les van hacer ( si los cogen) es aplicarle el correspondiente IVA en todos los productos llamase tartera u otros y despues hacerles cotizar  37 años  :Mad:  :Confused: (si antes no se han muerto ) eso si a cambio van ha recibir muchas ventajas 435 Euros por no tener trabajo y a cambio tendrán que talar todos los arboles para poder pagar todos esos impuestos en fin una MiXXXA yo particularmente me iría con esta tribu pero corro el riesgo de que me devoren por la hinchazón de grasas insaturadas que llevo encima(eso sería un manjar para ellos)  :Embarrassment:  :Big Grin:  que envidia me dán pero no puedo ir con ellos llevo el collar de papa estado pendente en mi cuello,*como será esa vida libre de verdad???* :Frown:

----------


## REEGE

Y encima ya les han quitado las ayudas por hijo... que a todos éstos, al no tener TV, ya se saba... :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  Venga niños al mundo!!!
La que les ha caido, ni mudarse a otro sitio... éstos se van del planeta directamente!!! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Galán

que dios los coja confesaos.

si entra la iglesia a poner orden en sus vidas

un saludo señores/as

----------


## ben-amar

> que dios los coja confesaos.
> 
> si entra la iglesia a poner orden en sus vidas
> 
> un saludo señores/as


entonces sera cuando ya no tengan remedio; politicos, sindicatos, impuestos para pagar a los anteriores, y encima la iglesia.  :Frown: 
Decididamente, yo salia corriendo y no paraba.

----------


## nando

> entonces sera cuando ya no tengan remedio; politicos, sindicatos, impuestos para pagar a los anteriores, y encima la iglesia. 
> Decididamente, yo salia corriendo y no paraba.


madre del amor hermoso y tambien la iglesia  :Confused:  con eso no contaba :Embarrassment:

----------


## Luján

> que dios los coja confesaos.
> 
> si entra la iglesia a poner orden en sus vidas
> 
> un saludo señores/as





> entonces sera cuando ya no tengan remedio; politicos, sindicatos, impuestos para pagar a los anteriores, y encima la iglesia. 
> Decididamente, yo salia corriendo y no paraba.





> madre del amor hermoso y tambien la iglesia  con eso no contaba



Que no hombre que no, que llegará cierto presidente de gobierno con su Alianza de Civilizaciones laicas e impedirá que hasta ellos llegue la iglesia o los sindicatos (huy, se me olvidó poner la etiqueta [ironico]). Les dará un subsidio, les apuntará al paro y a correr  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## perdiguera

Os prometo que la próxima vez no me fijaré tanto en las fotos.
Por un triste machete y un orinal la que se ha montado en un momento.
¡Por favor! pobre gente, ya la queréis desnaturalizar.
Sólo les falta que lleguen los americanos poniendo una base.

----------


## pevema

No os preucupeis tanto que los primeros en llegar seran los madereros. :Frown:

----------


## Salut

^^ Probablemente lleguen antes los _slash & burn_ (agricultura de "roza y quema")...

----------


## nando

> Os prometo que la próxima vez no me fijaré tanto en las fotos.
> Por un triste machete y *un orinal* la que se ha montado en un momento.
> ¡Por favor! pobre gente, ya la queréis desnaturalizar.
> Sólo les falta que lleguen los americanos poniendo una base.


un orinal en la selva??? :Confused:  :Confused:  a saber de que año será eso :Embarrassment: 

ahora en serio parece ser que los gobiernos no quieren reconocerles el territorio a esta gente:
Las imágenes obtenidas de esta tribu han sido cedidas por la FUNAI a la organización Survival Internacional, con objeto de que ayuden a documentan la existencia de estos pueblos que algunos gobiernos se niegan a reconocer y, por tanto, *a tener en cuenta sus derechos territoriales*.

Survival y otras organizaciones llevan años desarrollando una campaña para que el Gobierno peruano actúe con determinación para detener la invasión, pero no se ha hecho mucho al respecto. Sin embargo, el Gobierno de Alan García ha señalado en algunas ocasiones que estos indígenas *"no existe"*.
claro asi problema resuelto :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## jlois

Nando, a estas alturas, y sabiendo como sabemos que nuestros gobiernos que manejan los entresijos del poder, creo que lo de hacerles unas escrituras de propiedad a favor de estas tribus no pasa ni por asomo como posibilidad remota.

Seguramente la noticia quedará eclipsada con el silencio con el que juegan las grandes compañías que especulan con los territorios de la amazonia...seguramente con el tiempo lo único que nos indique que sigue habiendo gente aislada sea una simple imagen capturada desde las alturas, pero me temo que poco a poco va a quedar nada de teritorio donde esconderse del inexorable avance de esta sociedad nuestra...amén.


Un saludo muy cordial desde esta zona al sur de Lugo.


Jose Luis.

----------


## Tuercas

Esa "primicia" ya saltó a primeras planas hace unos tres años diciendo que los habían descubierto en una zona del Alto Xingú. Por lo visto por allí se quiere construir una presa de dimensiones respetables y los ecologístas lo utilizaron como pretexto para frenar el proyecto. Luego se descubrió que no estaban tan aislados, pero sí que había sido su elección de vida, pues  habían decidido no integrarse en otras comunidades mas "civilizadas". Por lo visto exsiten en Brasil muchas tribus indigenas que viven aisladas de mundo "civilizado" favorecidos en parte por la frondosidad y extensión de los bosques brasileiros... En fin, dichosos ellos que no tienen que pagar hipoteca...  Aunque me parece que les queda poco... :EEK!:  :EEK!: 

Saludos!!

Au Cacau! :Wink:

----------


## Luján

> Esa "primicia" ya saltó a primeras planas hace unos tres años diciendo que los habían descubierto en una zona del Alto Xingú. Por lo visto por allí se quiere construir una presa de dimensiones respetables y los ecologístas lo utilizaron como pretexto para frenar el proyecto. Luego se descubrió que no estaban tan aislados, pero sí que había sido su elección de vida, pues  habían decidido no integrarse en otras comunidades mas "civilizadas". Por lo visto exsiten en Brasil muchas tribus indigenas que viven aisladas de mundo "civilizado" favorecidos en parte por la frondosidad y extensión de los bosques brasileiros... En fin, dichosos ellos que no tienen que pagar hipoteca...  Aunque me parece que les queda poco...
> 
> Saludos!!
> 
> Au Cacau!


La tribu de hace tres años bien puede ser otra distinta a la encontrada ahora. Con tanta (desgraciadamente cada vez menos) selva y tan tupida, no es complicado que la "civilización" encuentre de vez en cuando un poblado no descubierto antes.

----------

